# Στριπτίζ στο Ινστιτούτο Μαξ Πλανκ



## Costas (Dec 6, 2008)

http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=881#more-881


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2008)

> To our sincere regret, however, it has now emerged that the text contains deeper levels of meaning, which are not immediately accessible to a non-native speaker.



Να υποθέσω ότι και η τράπεζα που κάθε βράδυ με ρωτάει αν θέλω κάποιον να μου τη ρίξει απευθύνθηκε σε non-native speakers για το σλόγκαν της;


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2008)

Όπως λένε και τα σχόλια κάτω από την ανάρτηση στο λινκ που έστειλα (ειδικά εκείνο του language hat), είναι αδύνατον αυτό το πράμα να το είδε άνθρωπος που ήξερε κινέζικα και να είπε "είναι ΟΚ". Δεν υπάρχουν deeper levels of meaning. Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να πούνε, "σόρι, είμαστε ασυγχώρητα μαλ..ες".


----------



## Elena (Dec 7, 2008)

:) Γουστόζικο.


----------

